# QB-39



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2009)

Sadly, it looks like today's QB (QB-39) will be the last. Jack Broome, who hosted the event for the last 39 years passed away in April, and this looks like it was the last hurrah. So it was a special, and bittersweet shoot today. The weather started crappy, but it ended up getting better. I also did some experimentation today. Here are some samples from the afternoon.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Grerat pics! The Tigercat and Hellcat are just beautiful!


----------



## imalko (Jun 9, 2009)

Great photos indeed.
One question... Plane in the 9th photo from the top (I think), the one below the Mustang, painted blue and with white number 720... Which type is it? It doesn't look familiar to me. Also what is that yellow plane? Sure looks cool.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

The Blue plane with the 720 on the side is a North American NA-50 replica. It shares the same roots as the T-6. So much so that this replica was based on a Canadian Car Factory Harvard IV. Only one real NA-50 still exists today, on a pylon in Peru. 

The NA-50 became the P-64, a cheap export fighter. The first batch never made it to their destination because WWII broke out and the P-64 was relegated to training duties, and only one example of the P-64 survived. It is at the EAA in OshKosh.

The yellow plane is a Turbine Legend "Gray Special". It is a homebuilt kit for people that want a lightweight prop airplane with fighter like performance. It is a composite material, so it is light an very fast. They have great low speed characteristics as well and from what I have been told are nice to fly.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2009)

Good stuff Eric!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice pics. I particularly liked the SBD.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 9, 2009)

diddyriddick said:


> Very nice pics. I particularly liked the SBD.


Beat me to it but I thought the same thing.


Wheelsup


----------



## Geedee (Jun 10, 2009)

Stunning shots. 

Like the Tigercat against the sun best. Did you try my trick of using a tripod to get your camera to a higher vantage point (Hellcat ?), if so it worked well....this is the bit where you tell me that you used a convenient stepladder / truck-bed to take the shot from !. Anyway, cracking shots, thanks for showing them.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Gary. The Tigercat pass was awesome.

For the Hellcat shot, I actually stood on a C-46 engine maintenance platform. They are handy to get above the action on the ramp. It just happened to be next to the Hellcat, so I climbed on up to get the shot. I almost never carry a tripod, it limits my movement too much.


----------



## Coors9 (Jun 10, 2009)

Real sweet pics dude....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2009)

Excellent photos! I really like the yellow one.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 14, 2009)

I missed the pristine engine on the engine stand last time.
Man is that thing sweet.
Is it a Rolls Royce merlin ??


Wheelsup


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Jun 15, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I missed the pristine engine on the engine stand last time.
> Man is that thing sweet.
> Is it a Rolls Royce merlin ??
> 
> ...



Griffon, for our Spitfire MK XIV


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2009)

Great photos, Eric!

The overcast shot with the sun burning through the clouds is excellent!

By the way, that yellow aircraft, "Gray Special"...doesn't it look somewhat like a P-39? That's what I thought it was at first


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2009)

Cheers guy. And yes, the engine is a Griffon from the Mk.XIV that is being restored there in Camarillo. I really look forward to seeing it fly again.

I have posted the shots to my website, they are here:
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, June 8, 2009- QB-39-

Enjoy!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 15, 2009)

beautiful!

I really like the Dauntless!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, I have a lot of photos of the Dauntless, but can't, and won't stop taking pictures of it.


----------

